
He Invented a Surgery and Cured Himself - SQL2219
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/27/health/doug-lindsay-invented-surgery-trnd/index.html
======
tastroder
Previous discussion (on seemingly geo-blocked link)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2284007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2284007)

